# About to buy a swift bolero 680 fb 2007



## cpowell87

Hi ive been doing two weeks of research on these motorhomes and ive decided to go and buy one on sunday from spinney in crewe, Anybody fancy telling me if the vans have any problems and what should i look for? and has anyone had dealings with spinney?. £34,000 is alot of money and dont want to buy rubbish! any help or advice would be great thank you. Oh and id like to say what a great forum you have here!


----------



## airstream

*Do not buy a Swift without*

Hi,
look through the swift section on this forum
rotting floors and rubbish electrics on 2007-9 models! have damp check on all areas around windows, check hab door for delamination, peeling furniture boards

Good luck

Ray


----------



## philoaks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-115994.html


----------



## oilslick

*after 10,000 miles..*

we bought one 2 years ago.

Nice layout, nice looking van.

Make sure you know the year the base vehicle was manufactured! it might be 2 years before the "new registration" so batteries and things like this might be on last legs. Inspect the body for these annoying little dings carefully before accepting.

From new:-

Radio reception rubbish (known problem) returned once never fixed support from Swift rubbish.
Base vehicle never PDId, tracking needed doing, leaking rear shock, faulty fuel gauge. Two little dents in body work, one on each side looks like neighbouring motorhome cab doors (bad storage). Bad seal around fridge, burnt gas smell in van when wind blows against that side. Bad air leaks around floor at front (I made some panels to blank the gaps at the base of the B post). Some scratches and marks inside paint work. Water leak every time it rained (insufficient sealant on welded seam just above windscreen).

After 10,000 miles, 2 years:-

Habitation battery died. Carpets look ten years old. floor rather creaky. Bed rather creaky. Mattress sagged. One window blind broken. Grey tank drain started falling off, fresh tank drain fell off. 3 Fiat recalls (all minor). Truma gas regulator died. 2 overhead cupboard hinges on way out. A seal on the toilet leaking (twisty knob).

Not built aswell as the 2005 autotrail we had, but we still really like the layout.

All a dicey business, watch the dealers loving attitude change the minute they have had your deposit. (witnessed at 3 different, reputable places now)

Click on my link at the bottom of this window to read about all the changes we made....

Good luck!


----------



## tyreman1

Make sure its the right layout for you and that your going to get the use out of it because as you say 34k is a lot of money to spend and if you want to sell it or part ex it in a couple of months you'll lose a fortune.


----------



## Zebedee

I'd suggest that two weeks research is nowhere near long enough for most people, as evidenced by the number who have bemoaned the fact (on here) that they bought the wrong van (unsuitable layout usually) and are changing it within a relatively short time.

Most of us visit a number of dealers and go to a few shows, and look at as many vans as we can find in our "box ticking" range. Step inside and go "_Wow - that's lovely innit!_" . . . as we all do, then stop and switch your brain on!! :wink: :lol:

Sit down and imagine yourself living in it. Go through the processes in your mind, and look at the associated equipment/storage facilities. Obvious example - what's involved in making the bed??

With a bit of experience you will have a list of things you really can't put up with, those you don't much like but can tolerate, and of course the list of "desirables" and "must haves". Fixed beds are all the rage at the moment, but think carefully. It takes us literally 30 seconds to make the bed and jump in, and only slightly longer to put it away because rolling up the duvets is slower than throwing them on the bed. We are not wasting half the living area with something that's used only at night.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman

Zebedee said:


> Fixed beds are all the rage at the moment, but think carefully. It takes us literally 30 seconds to make the bed and jump in, and only slightly longer to put it away because rolling up the duvets is slower than throwing them on the bed. We are not wasting half the living area with something that's used only at night.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Dave


A rather biased view point of fixed beds wouldn't you say?

If the average person spends approx 1/3 of their life in bed, it could then be argued that the average motorhomer/caravanner spends more time in bed than sat lounging around inside the van. Whether a fixed bed is a waste of space is a matter of opinion but the maths seem to stack up in its favour. Our fixed bed takes approx 25% of the van space, offset by the space created underneath for permanent storage of bikes, kayaks etc


----------



## Zebedee

Hymervanman said:


> A rather biased view point of fixed beds wouldn't you say?


How can you pick a quarrel over the comments I just made . . . unless it's because you have a hugely biased view yourself!! :roll:



Hymervanman said:


> Whether a fixed bed is a waste of space is a matter of opinion but the maths seem to stack up in its favour. Our fixed bed takes approx 25% of the van space.


Your maths and your opinion you mean - hence your bias. :wink: We can only get a less than 6 metre van on the drive, so a fixed bed would take up virtually all of the van space. Not a very satisfactory arrangement, I think you would agree, although there are some small vans which try to go that route.

If you had read my post properly you would see that I was advising the OP to think carefully before making *any *hasty decisions he might regret later. The fixed bed was, as I said, "_Obvious example - what's involved in making the bed_??"

Please read properly before you accuse - you might upset somebody! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## lifestyle

The locker door under the bed is narrower than the 2009 model which we have .So if you have chairs make sure they will fit.
Check the mattress does not have a sag/dip in the middle .
Otherwise a great motorhome .

Les


----------



## Stanner

Zebedee said:


> Please read properly before you accuse - you might upset somebody! :wink: :lol: :lol:


The same could be said back :wink:

Only someone who has never had a fixed bed can assume the "space is wasted" during the day. There is invariably a huge storage space under the bed.
I know of nobody (in their right mind) who empties all the stuff from there into the body of the van each day and then puts it away again each night which to my mind would be the converse of what the "make the bed up every night" merchants do.

I have also never found a "make it up every night" bed that is anywhere near as comfortable as a fixed bed. Lots of space during the day is no good if you have to spend every waking hour stood up to ease your bad back.

The are no doubt good arguments for both concepts - it's just that I have yet to find a good one for non-fixed beds and I've tried both.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My advice is make friends with the more knowledgeable ones on here and take three of them with you, make one a woman.

Do NOT fall in love with it, assume it the most ugly overpriced piece of junk you have ever seen and treat the salesman as if this is true and he's trying to rip you off.


----------



## Zebedee

Stanner said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please read properly before you accuse - you might upset somebody! :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The same could be said back :wink:
Click to expand...

I'll see your "back" and raise you one!! :wink: :lol:

Size matters Stanner! If we could have a bigger van we may well consider a fixed bed, but we would have to keep it in storage, which we don't want to do. In a sub-6 metre van it certainly would be wasted space. In fact there wouldn't be much space left for anything else!!

*Anyway, who gives a toss what anyone else has in their van. It's their money, and if it suits them that's all that matters. :roll: * It was worth mentioning as an example to the OP though, since it is very easy to get carried along by the enthusiasm, and end up buying something which turns out not to suit. That was the sole and only point of the comment. *I was not trying to force my opinions on him, or anyone else!!!* 

For interest only, I'm a bit puzzled by what you think the "_make the bed up every night merchants _" do every night?? We just pull the side cushions to the middle on their rails, the backrests fall into position, and we chuck on the duvets. 30 seconds at most, as I said before.

And it's comfy! :wink: :lol:

Dave 

P.S. Just saw Kev's post. We obviously agree on this one. Leave the rose coloured specs at home and try to see it for what it is, in every detail. It's a lot of cash to spend, only to have regrets later because you were a bit too hasty.


----------



## janet1

*made up beds*

Hi. We seem to have sorted out the bed situation. In our Bolero 630EB I make the bed up every night while 'he' walks the Westie in the rain. Man and dog back....bed up and ready.

In the morning, I take down the bed while 'he' walks the dog (remember the ground at peterborough show last month? Hee hee! ) and the coffee and breakfast is on its way by the time he gets back. Sorted!!

Whatever you decide.....enjoy!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> P.S. Just saw Kev's post. We obviously agree on this one. Leave the rose coloured specs at home and try to see it for what it is, in every detail. It's a lot of cash to spend, only to have regrets later because you were a bit too hasty.


Awright wot you after, does your spring need oiling or summat, Not usd to this non mod boingy thingy being nice to me    8O 8O 8O :wink: :wink:


----------



## trevd01

Everybody I know who has a Swift motorhome has rotten floor cased by damp. That is a true statement, but the fact is I know one person and their '06 model has needed major floor surgery out of warranty.

But I read this forum, and it would seem that damp ingress is a problem with recent Swift coachbuilts. So that is something to check for first.


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Awright wot you after, does your spring need oiling or summat, Not usd to this non mod boingy thingy being nice to me    8O 8O 8O :wink: :wink:


Wasn't being nice Kev - just agreeing with the point you made.

I prefer a personal comment to hitting the "Thanks" button sometimes. That's all. :wink:

Dave


----------



## teamsaga

Hi cpowell
The van will probably gleam in the sun and you will fall in love with it.
Before signing anything insist on a test drive, try reversing the van preferably up a slope. 6 speed boxes of that era suffered from a very high reverse gear which caused judder and sometimes gearbox/clutch failure. The salesman will tell you that its not a problem they have all been fixed. His nose will grow longer as he speaks. 
The floor will probably be damp ( its a design fault) insist that they carry out a full hab check including floor. A lot of dealers dont check floors in their hab checks. Tell them you will require a written report on the condition of the floor.
I wish I had had the above advice before buying my last 2 vans.
regards Phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> I prefer a personal comment to hitting the "Thanks" button sometimes. That's all. :wink:
> 
> Dave


Is that because it has a heart symbol on it (WHY) and you don't want the world to know


----------



## coppo

teamsaga said:


> Hi cpowell
> The van will probably gleam in the sun and you will fall in love with it.
> Before signing anything insist on a test drive, try reversing the van preferably up a slope. 6 speed boxes of that era suffered from a very high reverse gear which caused judder and sometimes gearbox/clutch failure. The salesman will tell you that its not a problem they have all been fixed. His nose will grow longer as he speaks.
> The floor will probably be damp ( its a design fault) insist that they carry out a full hab check including floor. A lot of dealers dont check floors in their hab checks. Tell them you will require a written report on the condition of the floor.
> I wish I had had the above advice before buying my last 2 vans.
> regards Phil


Cracking, no nonsense advice, take heed OP.

Paul.


----------



## cpowell87

Thanks everyone for giving there advice but im abit unsure now after reading all the storys about swift damp floors! Is there a van out there that is not a swift but with the same layout? I went to two more dealerships this weekend to have a look but still nothing that matches the Bolero!


----------



## waspes

Auto-Trail Cheyenne 660 same layout and put together better than the bolero.

Peter.


----------



## cpowell87

had a look at those auto trails and they are all out of my price range.
Has anyone bought a van off spinney?


----------



## brighton

*Fixed bed*

I bought elddis aspire 255 July 2012 fixed bed big mistake the only away into the bed is from the bottom my wife is handicapped had to push up from bottom very awkward if getting up at night cupboards around bed useless as you have to climb on bed to use them I have now changed to side beds bolero690pr am I mad hope not see later Brightin


----------



## Sideways86

the voyagers and boleros of that age didn't have damp floor problems. the only problem to check for is the fully functional control panel and habitation door outer edge delaminating.

there was a recall for high reverse gear which had a stage 1 and stage 2 modification done, check the recall history of the vehicle with fiat direct.

they are a great van check it and enjoy it


----------



## missmollie

We have an 2009 Bolero 630EW and love it, true about the carpets, ours were naff at 2 years old and swift would not replace them under warranty. I call in at Spinneys to have a look round when I am passing but find them very pricey, we paid £35k at Todds for our van which was just 1 year old 3 years ago, have you tried Todds or Campbells in Preston?


----------



## lifestyle

For what it`s worth,we have had our Bolero from new 2009 and have had no real problem with it.
The fix bed is great during the day for a quick snooze or just to lay on and read .The lounge area has ample space to sit and have a cuppa.
There is enough space under the bed to house table and chairs with access from the outside locker.
There is space for 2 leisure batteries beneath the floor of one of the lockers.
The Bolero 680fb is 7.04 in length and easy to drive .
I am aware that some people have had problems with swift products and i feel for them,but i can honestly say that the few problems we have had are not worth writing about.
Overall we are very please with our choice .

Good luck with your choice.

Les


----------



## dipsie

We have a 2009 Bolero 680FB. We bought it when it was not quite 12 months old and had done 3000 miles. Before buying we insisted on a drive, mainly to check for reverse gear judder. We found a steep slope to reverse up and found no sign of judder. However I contacted our service dealership and told them that I was worried about a future sale of the vehicle. The result was that the two gearbox modifacations were carried out and we were issued with a certificate to pass onto any future owner. Having had two new Autotrails, two Burstners and an Adria A class, this last one was a leaking seive. We have now owned the Bolero longer that any other motorhome we have had, and to be quite honest it will take something special to make us change. I have done a few mods, like, inboard water tank, no freeze up proplems. 120w solar panel, Camos sat dish, 2 x 110 batteries. Tow bar, for either Hydralift m/bike or our Toad. etc. My wife would like a new Bolero with the rear bathroom but I do not think £20,000 for a new bathroom to be a priority. If you do go ahead and buy the 2007 Bolero I think the main thing that could be to look out for is making sure the 12 volt electrics are in order. All the best. Bernie T.


----------



## colonel

My 2008 Voyager is pretty much the same except has the over cab bed and therefore is a high line model.

Did 13,000 miles all over UK and Europe without any problems of note. It had the stage 1 Fiat gearbox mod to correct judder but never suffered badly anyway despite being 4,230 kgs.

Never had damp problems either. As for FB (fixed bed) it's plus and minus. Plus: great fully sprung mattress, no hassle making bed up every night, good storage under including Trauma heating system.
Minus: would have more lounge space for daytime use. This became more important when the weather was bad and we spent a lot of time inside. So you need to think about what kind of touring you want to do and at what time of year.

BTW My experience with Swift was excellent in terms of their support, but make sure you are really comfortable with the dealer you buy from and their willingness to deal with problems rather than any bargain prices.


----------



## brighton

*Swift bolero*

I would like to thank those who replied to my e mail the one I have bought is 2013 new so hopefully it will be alright I exchanged an espire 2012 July I will write a review on this motorhome when I have about 8 hrs to spare thanks again Brighton


----------



## Telbell

Wonder what the OIP bought after all that.

Bet we'll never know. Not been on since last May & he's not a subscriber :wink:


----------



## roadwarrior1

it has to be agreed its a good job we think differantly about things other wise every mh would look the same - we too have tried both - starting with a fixed bed caravan - we missed it when we gt a mh with a make up bed - granted we could make in 3 mins ands was no real problem - we even wove it into our habits, i made thew bed while the wife went for a shower - and she cooked breakfast while i had a shower - we coped nicely - but we have just bought a bolero fb so we could have a fixed bed again - we missed it frankly - it allowed her to watch tv in bed while i play on the computer in the " lounge" - we sleep better and as said - we have lots of storage space underneath - but i know not all will agree - so its as it should be - we think differantly with differant idea on what is perfect. Good job too !


----------

